# Avet SX vs. MX



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Is the spool diameter larger on the Avet MX than the SX or is the additional capacity gained only through spool width ?

Thanks,
BLUESMAN


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*good question*

The MX has a slightly larger diameter spool and a slightly larger width as well. The SX and MX are both good casters but need extra braking to control them, ie magnets. Chris macy may be coming out with a new adjustable mag for them soon, we will see. I prefer the MX to the SX, the size of the reel isnt that much larger but the drag and line capacity are a little larger and stronger. Both great reels.


----------

